
Google’s Music Beta is official (update: details) - shawndumas
http://thisismynext.com/2011/05/10/googles-music-beta/
======
esrauch
The real details are whether Google is going to start selling music (they've
been selling ebooks for a while on Google Books) and whether they negotiated
something with the RIAA for this.

Apple has been holding off launching their digital locker service because of
the industry licenses, and Amazon said screw it and launched anyway but seemed
to indicate they were going to work with the RIAA to get licenses after the
fact.

